# Blogger -upload a pic of a map



## Young Warrior (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi EveryOne,

I don't know how to upload a map from weather.com . I know this might sound stupid if u look at my blog & see a few maps on there already. The thing is i forgot how i actually did it! OMG! I tried clicking on the pic in the new post area & click on from this blog then i saw a upload icon then i clicked on it & then i found the map that i recently saved as in my picture file then i clicked on it & clicked open then it kinda took long then it showed the image & on the bottom it said error please try again! so i did & the same thing keeps happening!

http://severestormseeker.blogspot.com/

Thanks


----------

